# My SHOCKING dyno tune results!!!! WHOO!



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Took my 06 M6 in for a dyno tune today. It has an AEM CAI and a resonator delete with custom H-pipe. The baseline run was 321rwtq and 328rwhp. After the tune *drum roll*





*362rwtq and 363rwhp!!!!* increase of 41 lb-ft of torque and 35 horsepower!!! The powerband starts much lower and is much flatter. Horsepower doesn't drop off at the very top...it just stays flat till a little past 6,500RPM. The throttle is quicker and it sounds a little better. It even smells different at WOT. Skip shift is gone and I am ELATED with the results! Power everywhere! Couldn't be happier!


Props to Dynotuned Performance in Chesapeake VA. They are real nice guys to shoot the s*** with and REALLY know their stuff!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> Took my 06 M6 in for a dyno tune today. It has an AEM CAI and a resonator delete with custom H-pipe. The baseline run was 321rwtq and 328rwhp. After the tune *drum roll*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man,VERY good numbers for your pretty much stock Goat.
I never thought it was worth the money having a stock car dyno tuned,but I was mistaken.

Can't wait to get my headers on and dyno tuned!!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Congrats man,VERY good numbers for your pretty much stock Goat.
> I never thought it was worth the money having a stock car dyno tuned,but I was mistaken.
> 
> Can't wait to get my headers on and dyno tuned!!


Thanks...it was SO worth it. My gas mileage has actually increased since the tune as well. Atleast on the dash read out. It's displaying anywhere from 2-3mpg better in every situation.

I think my car responded really well. I've seen guys with my mods plus LT's and full exhaust making about my numbers! I only leaned the mixture by about 1.0 too...still in very safe territory.


----------



## bigboom44 (Nov 21, 2008)

congrats man. if you dont mind me askin, what did you pay for the dynotune?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Good numbers for practically a stock car. Nice way to build up your car now that you know where it stands


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats. for sure!!! Nothing like a "real" tune...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

bigboom44 said:


> congrats man. if you dont mind me askin, what did you pay for the dynotune?


I paid $235 for the dyno time and tune.

BUT...because it was my first time at the shop, I had to pay a one-time HPtuners license of $300.

$535 In total and SO worth it. I don't even miss that money....its under my hood :cool

I could have never dreamed of making this much power this easily and reliably in my old turbocharged cars...And even if I had, it would have been lumpy and powerless down low. Get your car tuned
arty:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fat numbers dude!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm in the camp that a dyno is used to tune. the numbers altho interesting IMHO need to be backed up with some traps in the 1/4 mile. traps and DA are the best indicator of comparitive HP. there are friendly dynos and fudged dynos and heart breaker dynos. that's why comparing one car to another on a different dyno doesn't mean much. i know of one tuner that bumped up the "after" numbers to exaggerate his prowess


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I could totally see that happening, afterall, the tuner needs to justify the $500+ price he's charging. If he can't 'tune' it in, he could 'fudge' it in. Any software program can be tweaked to vary the results.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I could totally see that happening, afterall, the tuner needs to justify the $500+ price he's charging. If he can't 'tune' it in, he could 'fudge' it in. Any software program can be tweaked to vary the results.


the really sad part about it is most tunes are wide open throttle tunes with very little if anything done to the rest of it. i've looked at a lot of "pro" tunes and IMHO they were total rip offs. almost every other table is left totally stock. a lot of guys i've seen have surging issues at low RPM after a cam install. one that i personally know of was told "that's the way big cams are" by the biggest in state tuner. i have a bigger cam than he does and have it tuned so there's no surge at all, even at 1,200 RPM in 6th gear


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet numbers.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Yah, i kind of prefer to tune on the street, but i guess whatever floats your boat. No risk of tickets on a dyno.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> i'm in the camp that a dyno is used to tune. the numbers altho interesting IMHO need to be backed up with some traps in the 1/4 mile. traps and DA are the best indicator of comparitive HP. there are friendly dynos and fudged dynos and heart breaker dynos. that's why comparing one car to another on a different dyno doesn't mean much. i know of one tuner that bumped up the "after" numbers to exaggerate his prowess


I've used modulardepot.com as a source for a hp calculator. Everytime I've tried it using corrected runs it comes out the same, 320-322 rear wheel hp. With 20% driveline loss for an auto I have 396 flywheel. It doesn't vary from week to week either. So one week I get a 12.7 and the next week run a 13.3. I correct the runs for DA to sea level and put the weight in and bam I'm back to the same hp every week. 

I'm with you, a dyno is a good tuning tool and not a real reflector of how much hp the car is actually making. A friend had his car tuned to 405 hp on a dyno. At a track event he had the car on another dyno there and it pulled 428 on that one. Not one change was made to the car. 

The best is when you have wideband O2's and can tune in the real world like Tripower said.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> i'm in the camp that a dyno is used to tune. the numbers altho interesting IMHO need to be backed up with some traps in the 1/4 mile. traps and DA are the best indicator of comparitive HP. there are friendly dynos and fudged dynos and heart breaker dynos. that's why comparing one car to another on a different dyno doesn't mean much. i know of one tuner that bumped up the "after" numbers to exaggerate his prowess


They are pretty reputable guys there it seems. They have a lot of videos of customers with actual 1/4 times to back up there claims of tuning gains. They have an APS GTO running 10.8's at over 130mph. My AFR's were also intially in the 10.0 range...so leaning those out would have def helped. If the dyno was just forgiving then I would hope my car wasn't only putting down 328whp beforehand...The butt dyno also def agrees with the 35hp increase. I DEF feel a better pull up top and a lot more torque down low. Also, I believe they tuned POT as well as WOT because even when cruising around I feel more available torque. The guy also did some partial throttle runs on the dyno.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> the really sad part about it is most tunes are wide open throttle tunes with very little if anything done to the rest of it. i've looked at a lot of "pro" tunes and IMHO they were total rip offs. almost every other table is left totally stock. a lot of guys i've seen have surging issues at low RPM after a cam install. one that i personally know of was told "that's the way big cams are" by the biggest in state tuner. i have a bigger cam than he does and have it tuned so there's no surge at all, even at 1,200 RPM in 6th gear


What exactly is surge?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i wasn't impugning your tuner but i've seen a lot of claims that where stretches. the type of dyno makes a huge difference also. a 350 on a dynojet might be a 315 on a mustang dyno. that's why one guy boasting one thing and another guy something else for me is taken with a grain of salt. a dyno is a tuning tool.

you got a nice WOT peak gain. your AFR of 10 was hugely off. most factory tunes are in the 11s to 12 at WOT and leaning them out to 12.6-13.0 nets nice gains. i'd like to see your tune tho and compare it to stock. outside of a few things most tuners don't touch much like the VE table which affects throttle response because it takes time and they can make their money getting that WOT number. with HP Tuners you can look at a tune and compare it to other loaded tunes. most all are near identical to stock except for WOT PE and some timing hacks in the WOT range with few other changes.

as mentioned in another post your best bet is to take it to a track and put in a couple of runs. after all what should really matter is how fast the car is. ETs are too dependent on launch and other things. traps are what you want. get a couple of traps, get your DA and weight for the day and plug it in a calculator and that will give you great information.

*surging* is something that a lot of people experience after a cam install and most of the time is evidence of a sloppy tune. when they are under a load such as when in 5th or 6th gear and are lugging the engine a little like in the 1,100-1,800 rpm range the car will buck like a bronco. proper VE, MAF and timing tuning will virtually eliminate it.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I have to pay $450 bucks next week for a dyno tune in Pensacola, FL 45 miles from here (closest one to me) and another $400 to get my Kooks signature series 1 3/4 stepped to 1 7/8 headers with connecting pipes installed. The speed shop said I'd get at least 10 more hp out of the headers with the tune. He could be blowing smoke up my arse but I'm gonna pay to have it done anyway. After dropping $1400 on headers, the last thing I want to do is rob them of power. $450 seemed kind of steep though. The speed shop in Mobile, AL only charged $300, but they went out of business a year ago.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

450 is about right.

I dont see how you would only get 10 hp out of headers and a tune. If theres another place around, i think you should go to it. Its sound like this guys dont know what there talking about.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I would get a second opinion as well


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> 450 is about right.
> 
> I dont see how you would only get 10 hp out of headers and a tune. If theres another place around, i think you should go to it. Its sound like this guys dont know what there talking about.


Yea,that is not right.I was told just today that I could see a gain of 40/40(rwhp/torque) or more from the shop that is going to be doing my tune.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> i wasn't impugning your tuner but i've seen a lot of claims that where stretches. the type of dyno makes a huge difference also. a 350 on a dynojet might be a 315 on a mustang dyno. that's why one guy boasting one thing and another guy something else for me is taken with a grain of salt. a dyno is a tuning tool.
> 
> you got a nice WOT peak gain. your AFR of 10 was hugely off. most factory tunes are in the 11s to 12 at WOT and leaning them out to 12.6-13.0 nets nice gains. i'd like to see your tune tho and compare it to stock. outside of a few things most tuners don't touch much like the VE table which affects throttle response because it takes time and they can make their money getting that WOT number. with HP Tuners you can look at a tune and compare it to other loaded tunes. most all are near identical to stock except for WOT PE and some timing hacks in the WOT range with few other changes.
> 
> ...


I will be taking it to a track. I didn't just get peak gains though. My entire powerband was significantly stronger...the torque band is a consistant 40lbft better throughout the entire rev range.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

WanaGTO said:


> I paid $235 for the dyno time and tune.
> 
> BUT...because it was my first time at the shop, I had to pay a one-time HPtuners license of $300.
> 
> ...


this sounds great, im a novice with a gto and would like to know if you could elaborate a little more on the dyno tune,does this mean you buy a predator or something similar and take the car to a shop and have them tune, or is everything done at the shop-without having to buy tuner first. please excuse my ignorance. i have a 06 gto with kn typhoon cai and slp catbacks,thats it so far. i would really like another 20-30 horses if there are any ideas they would be appreciated.p.s i dont have money to burn,looking to spend less than a grand!!!!!!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Kirk rubin said:


> this sounds great, im a novice with a gto and would like to know if you could elaborate a little more on the dyno tune,does this mean you buy a predator or something similar and take the car to a shop and have them tune, or is everything done at the shop-without having to buy tuner first. please excuse my ignorance. i have a 06 gto with kn typhoon cai and slp catbacks,thats it so far. i would really like another 20-30 horses if there are any ideas they would be appreciated.p.s i dont have money to burn,looking to spend less than a grand!!!!!!


You can take your car to a shop that tunes your car or you can also use a handheld tuner to do it,but a tune from a shop is better.

The thing is with a hand held tuner you can keep using it for each additional mods after paying for it one time while you have to pay each time you go to a shop.

You could buy some Pacesetter headers and get a dyno tune at a shop for around $1000 if you do the install of the headers yourself and see gains around 40/40 or more possibly.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the info, i will take my car to local dyno shop here in rockville,md. and look into headers and tune. my friend also suggested removing the cats and/or resonators, to also help improve hp. when they do the dyno tune does that delete the crappy skip shift?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Kirk rubin said:


> thanks for the info, i will take my car to local dyno shop here in rockville,md. and look into headers and tune. my friend also suggested removing the cats and/or resonators, to also help improve hp. when they do the dyno tune does that delete the crappy skip shift?


Sure does!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

yea...i think they accidentally removed my traction control too :/...calling them up about it tomorrow. I would like it to work like stock


----------

